# [SOLVED] UTF-8 und Euro -- ich verzweifle!

## pom

Hallo,

Das System ist auf LC-ALL=de_DE@UTF-8 eingestellt.

```
aufnahme linux # locale

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8

aufnahme linux # 
```

```
aufnahme linux # locale -a | grep DE

de_DE

de_DE@euro

de_DE.utf8

aufnahme linux #
```

kernel : 

```
CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y
```

Das Problem:

 *Quote:*   

> Das Euro-Zeichen welches auf der Console erstellt wurde ist auch nur auf der Console richtig zu sehen.

 

und

 *Quote:*   

> Das Euro-Zeichen welches unter xorg erstellt wurde ist auch nur unter xorg richtig zu sehen.

 

Die Umlaute werden dagegen richtig dargestellt. Unter X und auf der Console.

Wer kann helfen?

Gruß

POMLast edited by pom on Fri Jun 10, 2005 1:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Könnte es daran liegen, dass es kein "de_DE.UTF-8" gibt, sondern nur - wie "locales -a" schon richtig ausgegeben hat - nur "de_DE.utf8"?  :Wink: 

----------

## pom

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Könnte es daran liegen, dass es kein "de_DE.UTF-8" gibt, sondern nur - wie "locales -a" schon richtig ausgegeben hat - nur "de_DE.utf8"? 

 

es gibt nur xx_XX.utf8.   bei  locale -a | grep utf8 

Wie ändern?

POM

----------

## ibert

Ich hab das heute erst durchgespielt.

```
/etc/env.d/02locale
```

hier die "korrekten" .utf8 endungen einfügen

Robert

----------

## pom

 *ibert wrote:*   

> Ich hab das heute erst durchgespielt.
> 
> ```
> /etc/env.d/02locale
> ```
> ...

 

Ja, durchgespielt habe ich schon so einiges, aber es hat keine Wirkung. Ob export LC_ALL=de_DE.utf8 oder export LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8 das Problem bleibt. 

Bei wem ergibt die Ausgabe von locale -a | grep de_DE denn de_DE.UTF-8  :Question: 

Ich habe die 

```
 sys-libs/glibc

      Latest version available: 2.3.4.20041102-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.3.4.20041102-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 17,128 kB

      Homepage:    http://sources.redhat.com/glibc/

      Description: GNU libc6 (also called glibc2) C library

      License:     LGPL-2
```

Gruß

POM

----------

## klemi

Mir ist nur aufgefallen, das LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8 nicht korrekt ist. Es fehlen die Anführungszeichen LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8".

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## pom

 *klemi wrote:*   

> Mir ist nur aufgefallen, das LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8 nicht korrekt ist. Es fehlen die Anführungszeichen LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8".

 

Hm. Ob mit oder ohne, das Ergebnis ist leider das gleiche. 

Hat denn einer von euch schon bei sich getestet, ob ein Datei/Verzeichnis Name auf der Console erzeugt (mit Euro-Symbol im Namen) unter X (z.b im XTERM oder auch 'gnome-terminal') auch richtig angezeigt wird  :Question: 

POM

----------

## pom

scheinbar ist de_DE.utf8 das selbe wie de_DE.UTF-8 ,es ändert sich nichts.

Es gibt da scheinbar Alias-Dateien. 

```
/usr/share/gettext/intl/locale.alias

/usr/share/locale/locale.alias

/usr/lib/X11/locale/locale.alias

/etc/X11/gdm/locale.alias
```

Nur das tröstet mich auch nicht.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Wenn alles nichts hilft, will ich meine D-Mark wieder und das Problem wäre gelößt.

Oder?

POM

----------

## kurt

hallo,

hatte die gleichen probleme. LESSCHARSET="utf-8" lösst das problem, hab es ins 02locale eingetragen da es im 70less unbeabsichtigt gelöscht werden kann bei einem etc-update. als xterm benutze ich xterm oder uxterm da aterm probleme hat mit utf8 

```
# /etc/env.d/02locale:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/env.d/02locale,v 1.11 2003/02/17 02:48:39 azarah Exp $

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LESSCHARSET="utf-8"
```

ich geb euch mal noch die restlichen angaben meiner einträge wobei ich eine sg-latin1 tastatur hab.

# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.30.4.1 2005/02/10 01:11:52 vapier Exp $

UNICODE="yes"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

#XSESSION="Gnome"

# /etc/env.d/02locale:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/env.d/02locale,v 1.11 2003/02/17 02:48:39 azarah Exp $

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LESSCHARSET="utf-8"

# /etc/conf.d/consolefont

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/Attic/consolefont,v 1.1.2.2 2005/05/14 20:44:41 vapier Exp $

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/keymaps,v 1.1.4.1 2005/02/19 02:13:53 vapier Exp $

KEYMAP="sg-latin1"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="euro2 windowkeys"

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

# /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/X11/xorg.conf,v 1.1.4.1 2005/02/19 02:13:53 vapier Exp $

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

	Option	    "XkbModel" "pc105"

	Option	    "XkbLayout" "de_CH"

EndSection

# /etc/make.conf

LINGUAS="de de_CH de_DE de.utf8 de_CH.utf8 de_DE.utf8 de.UTF8 de_CH.UTF8 de_DE.UTF8"

USE="nls unicode"

die glibc ab ich mit USE="-userlocales" compieliert, man kann aber auch die /etc/locales.build anpassen.

# /usr/src/linux/.config

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

gruss

kurt

----------

## klemi

Hallo kurt,

ich würde folgendes gerne wissen:

Was heißt (muß man da etwas installieren? - LESSCHARSET kenn ich nicht) :

```
LESSCHARSET="utf-8" 
```

und was bedeutet diese Zeile und was bedeute euro2

```
EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="euro2 windowkeys" 
```

Danke

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## pom

puhh... geschafft!

Die Lösung war, dreimal dürft ihr raten: 

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
```

sobald man 

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat9u-16"
```

einstellt ist der Euro im Ar***  :Wink: 

So, als mini HOWTO für andere User das wichtigste im Überblick:

```
/etc/make.conf

USE=nls unicode userlocales
```

```
/etc/locales.build

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

de_DE/ISO-8859-1

de_DE/ISO-8859-15

de_DE@euro/ISO-8859-15

de_DE.UTF-8/UTF-8
```

```
/etc/portage/package.use

app-misc/mc slang -ncurses
```

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords

sys-libs/readline ~x86

app-shells/bash ~x86
```

```
/etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LANGUAGE="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS=de
```

```
/etc/conf.d/consolefont

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"
```

```
/etc/conf.d/keymaps

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-15"
```

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbMode" "105"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

Wichtig für alle Freunde von XMMS und easytag

Datei mit folgendem Inhalt anlegen.

```
/etc/gtk/gtkrc.utf8 

style "gtk-default" {

   fontset = "-*-helvetica-medium-r-normal-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1"

}

class "GtkWidget" style "gtk-default"
```

...und alles wird gut.  :Very Happy: 

PS: Wenn xterm kein euro anzeigt, einfach uxterm oder urxvt (emerg rxvt-unicode) starten  

Gruß

POM

----------

## face

Dank dir  :Smile: 

Das mal ne smoothe kleine Anleitung! Rockt!

cheers

----------

## Kuhrscher

Was macht denn eigentlich DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-15" konkret? Ich werd da aus der Beschreibung nicht ganz schlau  :Wink: 

----------

